# Fehlermeldung wieso?



## Sydney666 (13. September 2009)

Hallo,

habe das Problem das mein Script nach dem wechsel zur php Version 5 nur noch Fehler zeigt. Mit der Version 4,4 geht alles ohne Probleme. Was muss ich ändert das die Abfrage wieder funktioniert.

Hier die Fehlermeldung:

Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: Access denied for user 'SYSTEM'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in C:\wamp\www\vi-auto\index.php on line 159

Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: A link to the server could not be established in C:\wamp\www\vi-auto\index.php on line 159

Warning: mysql_fetch_array() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given in C:\wamp\www\vi-auto\index.php on line 160

Und die Abfrage beginnend ab Zeile 159:


```
$result=mysql_query("SELECT * FROM formular WHERE film_film_tipp = '1'");
  while($row=mysql_fetch_array($result)) {
  $ID=$row["ID"];
  $film_titel=$row["film_titel"];
  $film_start=$row["film_start"];
  }
```

Hat jemand eine Idee warum das nicht mehr funktioniert? Ich kann keinen Fehler  finden.

Danke für EUre Hilfe.

Jens


----------



## S Seidelmann (13. September 2009)

Also laut der Fehlermeldung
Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: A link to the server could not be established in C:\wamp\www\vi-auto\index.php on line 159
würde ich mal darauf tippen, dass du dich vor dem query zu dem Server verbinden solltest, bzw bei dem Verbindungsaufbau schon ein Fehler ist.

Wär ganz Hilfreich wenn du die MySQL Connection auch noch mal hier aufführst.

Grüße

PS: 
Access denied for user 'SYSTEM'@'localhost':
Entweder falsches Passwort für den Nutzer SYSTEM oder du darfst vlt gar nicht auf localhost mit dem User connecten.


----------



## Parantatatam (13. September 2009)

Überprüfe deine Anmeldedaten an dein MySQL-System. Wenn der Fehler weg ist, verschwinden auch die anderen.

EDIT: Ich war zu langsam.


----------



## Sydney666 (13. September 2009)

Hallo, ich binde wie folgt ein:


```
<?php
$php_root_path = (defined('PHP_ROOT_PATH')) ? PHP_ROOT_PATH : './';
$phpEx = substr(strrchr(__FILE__, '.'), 1);
include($php_root_path . 'data/datenbank.' . $phpEx);
?>
```

Und in der datenbank.php steht folgendes:


```
<?
// IP oder Host, Username, Passwort
$db=@mysql_connect("localhost","root","");
    if(!$db) {
    die("Keine Verbindung zum SQL Server<br>");
    }
$select=@mysql_select_db("datenbank",$db);
    if(!$select) {
    die("Datenbank konnte nicht ge&ouml;ffnet werden<br>");
    }
?>
```

Gruss Jens


----------



## Sydney666 (13. September 2009)

Wo Kommt der User SYSTEM'@'localhost überhaupt her? Ich gebe das niergendwo an?
Habe mal den User SYSTEM angelegt geht trotzdem nicht. Gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Gruss Jens


----------



## S Seidelmann (13. September 2009)

Vielleicht bindest du auch noch irgendein altes Script mit ein..... Überprüf das bitte mal, weil ich werde daraus auch gerade nicht schlau, wo SYSTEM herkommt......


----------



## Sydney666 (13. September 2009)

Das ist schon komisch. Habe jetzt nochmal den User SYSTEM ohne Passwort angelegt. Jetzt ist die Meldung weg, aber es geht immer noch nicht. jetzt bekomme ich die Meldung:

Warning: mysql_fetch_array() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given in C:\wamp\www\vi-auto\index.php on line 160

Was bedeutet das?

Kann in meinem Scripten den User System nicht finden?

Gruss Jens


----------



## Flex (13. September 2009)

> Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: Access denied for user 'SYSTEM'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in C:\wamp\www\vi-auto\index.php on line 159




```
$db=@mysql_connect("localhost","root","");
```

Bei deinem Connect wird die Fehlermeldung unterdrückt., es ist also definitiv nicht die richtige Zeile.

Allerdings sagt dir die Fehlermeldung in welcher Zeile das ganze passiert.

/edit:
Existiert deine .htaccess?
Wird dort vielleicht über auto_append_file eine Datei angehängt?

Hört sich sehr nach einem modifizierten Script an.


----------



## Sydney666 (13. September 2009)

Hallo

es gibt keine .htaccess

Das ganze läuft noch auf meinem Rechner.

an dem Script ist nix modifiziert. Ich möchte einfach nur eine Datenbank auslesen und das Ergebnis darstellen.

Ich finde es immer noch komsich wenn ich das ganze auf dem gleichen System unter php 4.4 laufen lassen klapt alles wie gewünscht und stelle ich auf php 5 um geht nix mehr.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Sydney666 (13. September 2009)

Ich habe jetzt noch die connet Fehlermeldung aktiviert.


```
<?
// IP oder Host, Username, Passwort
$db=@mysql_connect("localhost","SYSTEM","");
    if(!$db) {
    die('Keine Verbindung möglich: ' . mysql_error());
    }
$select=@mysql_select_db("datenbank",$db);
    if(!$select) {
    die("Datenbank konnte nicht ge&ouml;ffnet werden<br>");
    }
?>
```


Er bringt nur diesen Fehler!

Warning: mysql_fetch_array() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given in C:\wamp\www\vi-auto\index.php on line 160

Gruss Jens


----------



## Flex (13. September 2009)

Die Fehlermeldung besagt nur, dass dein Query fehl schlägt und deshalb nicht mit [phpf]mysql_fetch_array[/phpf] ausgelesen werden kann.


```
$result=mysql_query("SELECT * FROM formular WHERE film_film_tipp = '1'") or die(mysql_error());
```

Füge das mal als Test ein, um den Fehler angezeigt zu bekommen.


----------



## Sydney666 (13. September 2009)

Hallo habe ich gemacht.....

jetzt kommt das kann ich gar nicht glauben 

No database selected

als Fehlermeldung

Das kann doch gar nicht sein oder sehe ich da was falsch?

Gruss Jens


----------



## RaVenC (13. September 2009)

hat der Benutzer "System" rechte dazu auf deine Datenbank zu zu greifen?


----------



## Sydney666 (13. September 2009)

Hallo ja, der Benutzer SYSTEM hat alle RECHTE.

Gruss Jens


----------



## DeluXe (13. September 2009)

Zeig bitte nochmal dein derzeitiges Script, mit Aufbau der Datenbankverbindung bis hin zur Query.


----------

